# Filterpflanzen



## Jürgen.S (2. Dez. 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir im Frühjahr einen Pflanzenfilter bauen und brächte noch etwas Hilfe bei der Pflanzenauswahl. Mein Becken wird  etwa 5,50/1,75m und 70cm Tiefe werden.
1. Welche Planzen und wie viele muß ich einsetzen?
2. wie kann ich die Planzen ohne Körbe einbauen?
Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (2. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

prinzipiell eignen sich hierzu alle schnellwachsenden Pflanzen die sich stark vermehren. Im Zusammenhang mit einem bewachsenen Bodenfilter spricht man dabei auch von Repostionspflanzen. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich z.B. mit folgenden Pflanzen gemacht:

Cyperus longus (Zyperngras)

__ Iris pseudacorus* (Wasserschwertlilie)

Glyceria maxima* (Wasserschwaden; als Ersatz für das __ Schilf)

Scirpus lacustris* (diverse Arten)

Typha angustifolia* (Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben)

Zizania latifolia (Indianderreis)

* Leitpflanzen mit sehr hoher Reinigungswirkung

Bei der Verwendung von Teichfolie sollte man übrigens besser keine Pflanzen mit Pfahlwurzeln (z.B. echtes __ Schilfrohr) einsetzen.

Schreib doch mal ein wenig mehr über dein Vorhaben. Wie soll der PF denn aussehen? Wie wird er durchströmt? Wie ist er aufgebaut? Welches Substrat hast du vor zu verwenden? In welcher Lage (schattig/sonnig) wird er stehen? usw.

MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Unter den Links hier im Forum findest du diverese Seiten zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Filterpflanzen*

Staub abwischend mal gegraben und dieses gefunden....

Das sind aber wohl keine wie von NG angegebenen Zierfiltergrabenpflanzen
Filterpflanzen für die Stufe 10, 40 und 60 cm Das blaue Blütenmeer. 30 Portionen, 16 Arten, u.a. __ Hechtkraut und __ Thalia.

Ich will eigendlich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen....weiß einer was als Zierfiltergrabenpflanzen es von NG da gibt? Wenn ein Filtergraben gebaut wird, dann sollen da wohl Blümkens rein, so was für das Auge. Schätze bei den 16 Arten habe ich schon die Hälfte, dann mag ich weitere 6 Arten nicht und bekomme somit nur 2 Sinnvolle neue Pflanzen.


----------



## Limnos (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Filterpflanzen*

Hi

Man muss sich entscheiden zwischen Ästhetik und Effektivität. Oben genannte Filterpflanzen sind die, die auch Profis einsetzen würden. Natürlich geben sie optisch nicht so viel her (abgesehen von __ Iris). Andererseits sind Wasserpflanzen meist keine Dauerblüher. Man wird auch bei den "Blümkes" die meiste Zeit des Jahres keine oder nur wenige Blüten haben. Dann sollte man lieber außerhalb des Filterbeetes Flächen mit Dauerblühern (bis 200 Tage) planen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Filterpflanzen*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Man muss sich entscheiden zwischen Ästhetik und Effektivität. Oben genannte Filterpflanzen sind die, die auch Profis einsetzen würden. Natürlich geben sie optisch nicht so viel her (abgesehen von __ Iris). Andererseits sind Wasserpflanzen meist keine Dauerblüher. Man wird auch bei den "Blümkes" die meiste Zeit des Jahres keine oder nur wenige Blüten haben. Dann sollte man lieber außerhalb des Filterbeetes Flächen mit Dauerblühern (bis 200 Tage) planen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wenn es um Effektivität geht.

Werde wohl aber immer in der Richtung eines Naturteich bleiben. Möglicherweise soll aber noch im Terassenbereich ein kleiner Tümpel mit Wasserbewegung gebaut werden. Diesen würde ich gerne mittels einen offenen Grabens anschließen....macht Sinn diesen dann wie einen Filtergraben auszuführen. Dann aber nicht mit "Gestrüp" einmal quer durch den Garten 

 

Da soll der irgendwo lang


----------

